# 12' 6" Gator



## huntingmommy (Sep 3, 2012)

12' 6" Gator


----------



## goastinstructor (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats on a beautiful beast


----------



## mattech (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats, thats a beast. What zone were you in?


----------



## florida boy (Sep 3, 2012)

nice!!!!!!!


----------



## tpj070 (Sep 3, 2012)

what zone? thats a big gator


----------



## Shug (Sep 3, 2012)

Congratulations mam, Thats a hoss


----------



## Scooby (Sep 3, 2012)

That's a nice gator.


----------



## bluemarlin (Sep 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Boar Hog (Sep 3, 2012)

That's one nice gator, good job!


----------



## USMC0321 (Sep 4, 2012)

Private Property? Nice gator, tell us more about the kill.  Congrats!!


----------



## GAGE (Sep 4, 2012)

Got to have a story to go along with that beast, congrats!


----------



## Mac (Sep 4, 2012)

congrats  had to be a ole one


----------



## tkyklr1 (Sep 4, 2012)

Congrats! Thats an awesome Gator.


----------



## USMC0321 (Sep 5, 2012)

Looks like it was taken in that small pond in the picture.


----------



## Dep6 (Sep 7, 2012)

Nice one!!


----------



## huntingmommy (Sep 7, 2012)

Thanks Guys!  This hunt was a lot of fun.  Out on the river for 9 1/2 hours before seeing this guy.  I passed on serveral gators.  I just wanted something bigger than what I have already harvested.  He truly was an awesome pick.  Never got nervous until that big old head come up beside our tiny boat for him to be snared and then killed.  All this fellow wanted to do was bite the boat.  Pretty Cool.  1 night + 1 shot + 1 kill = 1 big gator


----------



## BIG HUNT (Sep 8, 2012)

thats a huge gator!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 13, 2012)

Congrats on a mighty beast of a gator.


----------



## huntingmommy (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks so much! Catching this guy was deffinately exciting.


----------



## buckslayer09 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's awesome good job


----------



## buckmaster56 (Mar 28, 2013)

Wow-that's a true trophy-great job !!!


----------



## bfriendly (Mar 29, 2013)

I was gonna say that Bald fella in that one photo is one lucky guy, but I'll refrain


MAN what a Beast of a Dinosaur! That Mountain lion Avatar aint too shabby either.......

Them folks on Swamp People would be standing around looking at that Big Ole Gator!!

Super Congrats!


----------

